# Is my hen ok



## chickenman18 (Aug 6, 2012)

I Would like to know if my hen is ok she seems to be sneezing a lot 
Thanks


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

What type of hen? How old? What is the color or nature of the discharge she is sneezing? Is she eating, drinking, or laying normally? Any others showing similar symptoms? Any open mouth breathing?


----------



## chickenman18 (Aug 6, 2012)

Yes Open mouth breathing she is a Pekin cuckoo she drinks and eats her discharge is runny and reddish sort of coulour


----------



## chickenman18 (Aug 6, 2012)

Yes my other Pekin does the same things but not as bad


----------



## madman (Aug 11, 2012)

Is she run with a cockerel


----------



## chickenman18 (Aug 6, 2012)

Yes she is run with two one Pekin and one sablepoot


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Do you have Tylan to put into the water? I would run a course of antibiotics through them all for 10 days. Fresh water and meds every day - yes every day. See how they are after that. If they are improved but not 100% , then wait a week and do it all again. If not better after second round, then may need to get a vet in to run some tests. Respiratory disease is pretty common in fowl but some are more serious than others. The saying is ...when you hear hoof beats think horses not zebras. So treat for the horses and if they don't improve then start thinking about the zebras.


----------

